# Iphoto iPad2 et synchro sur iPhoto Macbook Pro



## Mac Chris (11 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Durant mes vacances dété je suis parti uniquement avec mon iPad2.
Les photos prise chaque jours ainsi que les videos ont été importées dans mon iPad2 grace à la prise SD Card directement connectées dans le iDevice.
Du coup jen ai profité pour créer 3 repertoire dans iPhoto iPad, un pour les photos et 2 autres pour les videos.
A mon retour de congé, jai connecté mon iPad2 à mon Macbook Pro sous Mountain Lion, pensant que les appareils auraient lintéligence de se comprendre.
Je mexplique : il me semblait que mon macbook pro aurait identifié sur mon ipad2 le fait que javais créé 3 nouveaux répertoires sous iPhoto et du coup les aurait de ce fait transferer avec les phtos et video dans mon macbook pro lors de la synchro. Ors ce ne fut pas le cas.

Est-ce normal ou ai-je loupé quelquechose ?

Merci


----------

